# Skyline story so far... its time to speak out...



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Hello all,

I think it is about time that i have a bit of a rant about my car and its relationship with a local tuner: ive not put this in the rant forum as i really want to discuss facts rather than make it about the rant its-self.

This is my old thread about selecting turbos and in it contains what i ended up going for and why.
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/67872-550bhp-responsive.html?highlight=550bhp

in short:

at the start of the year i wanted to get more out or my r32 gtr so i decided that turbo conversion was essential with the aim to get the most out of it while trying to make it nice to responsive and a pleasure to drive.

I approached an unnamed local well known tuner with (at the time a good reputation) with the one aim more power and more responsive. In his hands i left the task of specifying everything. The he informed me that the tomei T5500? Turbo Evo? kit containing everytrhing I needed and a little more. I forget the exact one but you get the point. At this point after about a month of messing around everything is ordered and I place a deposit on the items this is fair enough. Remember this is end January/ start Feb this year.

March 7th – The tuner does not have any of the items in and I start pushing to get the parts in so I can drop the car off.

March 13th the decision is made to give up on the tomei kit and order a new kit (GT35R) keeping the same cams (272 10.2 lift tomei’s)

29th March dropped of the car to the tuner. Some parts arrived but parts still missing. the car should have been back in be back in 10 days ish i hought this is going to slip because of the missing parts.. I get told that "launch control" is built in to the ecu not keen on using it but its there and will be working including anti-lag.

From here on I’m not exactly sure of the dates but you’ll get the jist.

FIVE MONTHS PASS and A lot of phone calls, emails and excuses later I actually get told that the car will be ready for me to collect it. It took an AGE to get to this point and I was loosing my rag a bit so happily I picked the car up. When driving it it was a nightmare, it was stalling under 2k, the electrics were all to hell, the battery kept going flat, it was spitting the largest flames I have seen while driving (yes as in the flames were visible thou the rear view mirror) and unless it was in boost AND above 5k it was a very very unhappy bunny. Rather annoyed I call the un-named tuner displaying my annoyance as instead of getting something that was quick and fun to drive it was a total pig he found this strange as it was making good power ie 510bhp at 1.15bar on a Dyno dynamics rollers.

I accompany the car back on the Sunday to the tuner and he starts to remap the car again. This lasted a good 5 hours.

After some runs on the road and the rollers (and me now being quite used to it being a pig) it was a fair bit better however it was still stalling and generally having problems. I take the car home again as I had to way of getting the 40 odd miles form there to my house.

I ran the car for 4 days maybe doing 100 miles max (while is was doing 5.4 mpg) as I didn’t was to run it however did not have another car and had to return my poor sister’s car to her (that I had had for 5 months)

7th Sept I return the car to the tuner with explicit instructions to fix it as he has supplies and specified everything for the car I was perfectly entitled to do this.

A few days later the tuner calls up saying that he cant get it to run with the injectors (800cc sard?) and states that he has ordered a new set and sent those ones for flow testing.

A couple of weeks pass until some point in October 29th I’m going to call it and the tuner says that he has had the cams out again and that cyl 1 inlet valves are not sealing and will not seat. I go out that day and have a look right enough the valves without the cams in are slightly open as in probably 6-8mm. The tuner states that he will take the head off to fins out what has caused it.

Couple of days later he gets around to taking it off with me present, when I turn up the head is already off and right enough the inlet valves on cyl 1 are bent. There is a lot of carbon on the pistons however there is no mark from the valves hitting the piston. 2 inlet valves are perfectly bent the valves are taken out a part of the stem is embedded in the head and both guides are cracked.

The tuner takes no responsibility for the bending of the valves and I am charged for the time taken for the head to be taken off.

I take the car back about the 27th of October.

The cams are tomei with the step 1/2 buckets I cant remember off the top of me head (as I didn’t spec. anything) however as some of you will know tomei cams need a 2mm shim built in to the bucket not like the separate bucket and shim arrangement form the standard cams

Until now I have not discussed this with anyone except for friends (most of which deal with 
cars alot)

This is the second time ive ever put a car to a garage to have work done, usually I do 
everything myself and have rebuild quite a few engines so am used to getting dirty.


So now I have a car with bent valves that I cant afford to rebuild at the moment and an totally raging about it. What the hell should I do about it?! 
Name and shame? 
Sue him for having to buy another car and for the cost of replacing the guides and valves with gaskets etc?

I would not be so pissed off but I have recommended this person to people recently and they have had similar ****-up usually down to inexperience.

I have left out: 

money for this overview but trust me its not been cheap. However I had a quote from abbey to do the work and it came about the same labour rate.

The tuner messaging me about the cams being very very noisy tomei cams with standard buckets will do that you know? With an 2mm less left it would have been running like a tractor.

The reason why o don’t want to just replace the 2 valves etc is that I have pistons rods and an oil pump sitting that are ready to go in but I’m too skint for to do it properly.


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

I hate reading posts like this!!!!
I had almost the same experiences with my car .
The only way forward in my opinion is small claims court and find a decent tuner.
There are only a handfull of people around who really know what they are doing with the rb26/25 Its such a hideously expensive thing when they do go wrong that the initial cost is worth every penny twice over.
In this case names are the way forward 
Abbey
RK tuning
Rod bell 
Rising sun
Etc

I would add to the list APTuning purely as they have seen me right and are well known in other fields (Evo and 200sx)
You will find out the rights and wrongs of tuning to a degree on the forums but there is also a lot of rubbish talked and some "tuners" just look up on the net and try and do !!!:squintdan Does not work!!!!!!

good luck mate
JAY


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Agree with blueskygtr


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Jay you missed the best one out of the list. Perfect Touch!!


Mick


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

The best one is in my sig!!


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Jay you missed the best one out of the list. Perfect Touch!!
> 
> 
> Mick


Sorry mick I have been out of the loop for a while and a few new peeps have crept in :chuckle: :bowdown1: 

I seem to remember a poll on tuners a while ago I will have a searchy and find it.
Jay


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

the best ones are the ones that dont have to keep advertising it,because there work specks for it,s self:bowdown1: reserch is a key factor.unfortunatly the skyline attracts far to many so called skyline experts who are more that happy to take your money off you and provide a crap job,and i dont think theres a member on here that has not had a issue how ever large or small,with there tuner at some time or another.for my money it,s the tuners attitude to dissagrements that set them apart:wavey: nismoman


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Here we go!!!!!

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/490-garage-poll.html?highlight=garage

gives you some idea of who is trusted!!

Jay


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Been there, done that and got the T-Shirt mate.

My Advice;

Get yourself a very good solicitor, stick to your guns, be prepared to follow it through to the end and never back down!

We all tend to forget that no matter how friendly we think we all are, it's a pure business transaction at the end of the day and some do go wrong.


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

take him to court and nail his bollex to the floor.and please name and shame so it doesn't happen to anyone else.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

pitbull;799191please name and shame so it doesn't happen to anyone else.[/QUOTE said:


> Or at least pm the people who request the tuners details.
> 
> Me first:chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

as matt j says, in situations like this you need to collect evidence, make notes of all dates and conversations, and get a good solicitor.

every story has two sides, always interesting to see if the tuner wants to comment either publically, or privatly. either way, don't burn bridges too soon.

mook


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for your input, Thats the problem, he did offer to fix it if it was his fault. and then said it was not his fault even thou the car wnet in working and came out on a trailer in bits..

Part of the reason why i'm so pissed off is that i could have done the work in a weekend and it would hav cost 1/2 as much (remember as ive bought throu a tuner there is a mark up plus the whole vat and duties thing) If this had been one month and dome by him that would not be so bad as it would vbe fixed by now...

I'm not going to name and shame but if anyone wants to know who it is pm me. 

Let it be a warning to everyone about "new" tuners - i know who will be tuning it when and if i can afford to do it. 

Otherwise it pains me to say it however there may be a jucey car being broken with 100 miles on the turbo kit... and ALOT of new parts along with all the new parts for the engine that are not as yet fitted.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

save clogging up your pm box, could you send me the name of the tuner?

ta

mook


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

hows it not his fault??????? he said to use/advised the tomei kit so its his problem regarding shims etc. etc.......... id rip him a new arsehole, get them named so no-one else goes there and has all your troubles. so your now at a point to be thinking of breaking your car.............thats fookin shite mate, i really feel for you...
lee


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

mmm. So someone installs new cams... And puts the cam belt back on... and two valves get bent... and it's _someone else's _fault...?

It's a no-brainer. Take him to small claims (if you've spent less than 5 grand).


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

My car has only once had to go to a garage for work - cambelt - i took it to Abbey.

I will take my car to no other garage - the gauys at Abbey are sound and no what their doing.


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

bernmc said:


> mmm. So someone installs new cams... And puts the cam belt back on... and two valves get bent... and it's _someone else's _fault...?
> 
> It's a no-brainer. Take him to small claims (if you've spent less than 5 grand).


not only that, but the guy reccommended the set up too...

as said theres two sides every time but if the simple facts above are correct its pretty clear cut.

sorry to hear it..........hope the exhaust was ok though!!!


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

yeah the exhaust was perfect its only doen about 100 miles plus the runs on the rollers... its the exact xame one as i has before, i still have to get he wastegate linked up to it as at the moment its waisting striaght to atmosphere directed at the steering rack!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

that's why I always order parts myself, make sure I've got everything, and then put the car in. I'm currently trying to sort out an R33 that sounds a lot like your car - no smooth running RB26, it sounds like a farm tractor. But since I'm only mapping, there's only so much I can do.


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Just found this thread... Sorry to hear your troubles mate, I know EXACTLY how you're feeling right now having gone through all that with my last car (Honda).

Engine Swap Saga - Lonewolf Online

In a nutshell, I had a (don't laugh) 98bhp Civic 1.6 and I wanted a 168bhp engine swap (easy job as it came out of same chassis. 2-3 days tops)

Over a month and a half later it was done, then a few days after it fell apart. On dyno the new 158hp engine made 75. How p***ed off was I?


Contact trading standards via consumer direct (Website of the UK government : Directgov) they will give you the best advice on how to handle the situation. 

With trading standards breathing down their necks the company that messed my car up had it back and a full rebuild with new gearbox, new head cylinder, new dizzy and new injectors and everything done by a different mechanic. This time it was all done properly, and drove well, but a few weeks later it was written off (along with me nearly) in a 120mph combined head on collision.

After that incident with a new tuner I will only trust my GTR with the best - Abbey.

Hope it all works out for you and you get it sorted.

Regards

Tim


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Name and shame - if the tuner has nothing to hide they will be along to say their piece.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

was it in aberdeen? or not that local?


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Lonewolf; that sucks sometimes things like that just happen, if you came out of the accident with your life i would (in all) count yourself "lucky" The thing is that honda's are really my thing i buile a b18c6 engined EG6 civic before having the gtr. dame fine car i'm really missing it and the reliability. and with 210bhp it was not slow with the lsd box and the best ratio's... but it was pink... well faided red... but that make it better when thrashing "real cars" ;-)

Alright Adam, i keep seeing you in passing but not since the last track day in aberdeen next to the tyre place on Charlie's road Strawberry bank? yeah not in aberdeen but very very close. There are only a few "Tuners" around and what makes it worse he is supposedly the jap. specialist. if you get my drift...


----------



## Moosie (Jan 21, 2008)

(Signed up from another forum, hi btw!)

Could only be Japerformance, bunch of useless *£&$s

I was fortunate enough to look around some forums before I put my car into them, thankfully my research paid off. Even when I gave the clowns a call...he tried to sell me something when all I was after was a service. If I wanted advise, I would have asked for it....

My friend wasn't, he put his car into get mapped (Evo) and it came out worse than it went in. Funny thing is, he then went to Wallace and they did a sterling job.

Steve


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

lol swings and roundabouts...

got some pics of the work done:

Valves:
*Image Replaced With URL For Only One Quote MOD:* [url]http://url147.imageshack.us/url147/521/photo0309co8.th.jpg[/URL]


Head Damage:
*Image Replaced With URL For Only One Quote MOD:* [url]http://url147.imageshack.us/url147/7404/photo0312ey6.th.jpg[/URL]

Marked piston:
*Image Replaced With URL For Only One Quote MOD:* [url]http://url340.imageshack.us/url340/5716/p1010204bz3.th.jpg[/URL]

Cracked valve guides:

*Image Replaced With URL For Only One Quote MOD:* [url]http://url341.imageshack.us/url341/9098/p1010209xi3.th.jpg[/URL]


Marked head:

*Image Replaced With URL For Only One Quote MOD:* [url]http://url341.imageshack.us/url341/5341/p1010207ao1.th.jpg[/URL]

quality hose blank1 (there are more but you get the idea...):

*Image Replaced With URL For Only One Quote MOD:* [url]http://url301.imageshack.us/url301/4325/photo0340ef9.th.jpg[/URL]

and general shoddyness: exhaust down pipe touching (and melted wires) wires, oil feed damaged and almost worn through, and a cut bonnet suports (i allowed them to do this as i thought there was no other way but it is just a crap way off running the piping...), 4 different types of vacuum hose running from the wastegate to the controller, hose insulation only covering part of the hose... etc etc etc

*Image Replaced With URL For Only One Quote MOD:* [url]http://url341.imageshack.us/url341/2365/p1010195ov6.th.jpg[/URL]

*Image Replaced With URL For Only One Quote MOD:* [url]http://url292.imageshack.us/url292/8596/p1010200ig8.th.jpg[/URL]

*Image Replaced With URL For Only One Quote MOD:* [url]http://url292.imageshack.us/url292/7315/p10102242ou6.th.jpg[/URL]

*Image Replaced With URL For Only One Quote MOD:* [url]http://url84.imageshack.us/url84/4483/p1010196gu1.th.jpg[/URL]

*Image Replaced With URL For Only One Quote MOD:* [url]http://url84.imageshack.us/url84/1209/p1010222uc7.th.jpg[/URL]

First and last time i'm ever using a garage to do somthing that i can tdo myself!

So the last couple of days goof and i have been busy:

*Image Replaced With URL For Only One Quote MOD:* [url]http://url99.imageshack.us/url99/1645/p1010227kf2.th.jpg[/URL]

Engine is out, removed the ABS hicas starting to remove all the spare wiring.

More pics on the way when the engine gets stripped and receives some goodies.[/


----------



## Japtastic (Oct 13, 2004)

no pics work for me


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Pics fixed.

lol swings and roundabouts...

got some pics of the work done:

Valves:


Head Damage:


Marked piston:


Cracked and broken valve guides:


quality hose blank1 (there are more but you get the idea...):

(notice the plastic joiner 6 inches from the end of the hose… for all the cost of the hose to run a new bit plus being THAT close to the exhaust manifold/downpipe…)

and general shoddyness: exhaust down pipe touching (and melted wires) wires, oil feed damaged and almost worn through, and a cut bonnet suports (i allowed them to do this as i thought there was no other way but it is just a crap way off running the piping...), 4 different types of vacuum hose running from the wastegate to the controller, hose insulation only covering part of the hose... etc etc etc



CRISPY CRISPY WIRING:



So the last couple of days goof and i have been busy:

First and last time i'm ever using a garage to do something that i can do myself!

Engine is out, removed the ABS & hicas starting to remove all the spare wiring.

More pics on the way when the engine gets stripped and receives some goodies.

i think i know who you are on about, thats the guy that was selling a set or recarro's for a golf not long ago??


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

sad story mate, hope you get it sorted...


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Ouch mate thats really nasty! I think you owe it to the scots on this form to tell us who this company is!

Butuz


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Moosie said:


> (Signed up from another forum, hi btw!)
> 
> Could only be Japerformance, bunch of useless *£&$s
> 
> ...


there is a hint in there.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Jay you missed the best one out of the list. Perfect Touch!!
> 
> 
> Mick


AMEN to that.


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Quick update:


Engine is out,

Some small problems found… I needs a new crank pully as the other one has a but chipped off it and was glued in,..

http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/6295/photo0300wy8.jpg

And then we did this…

http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/9071/photo0303nk9.jpg

The thing must weigh about 10 kgs its massive!!!

http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/5610/photo0299af3.jpg

http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/5715/photo0305rn2.jpg

http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/4896/photo0308tn0.jpg

http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/9466/photo0309wh1.jpg

http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/2858/photo0310ur1.jpg

http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/3176/photo0311kj7.jpg

http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/6483/photo0313no6.jpg


http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/5145/photo0298sv7.jpg


http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/4921/photo0314gs2.jpg

http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/1296/photo0315vy4.jpg


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

i would love to see them pics but it appears my 22" monitor aint big enough.


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

mava_rules said:


> i would love to see them pics but it appears my 22" monitor aint big enough.


lol, sorry it will fix em... strange ive posted the same links on another site and they are fine... my monitor is on some craxzy large resolution so everything is usually small! sorry.


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

hum i cant delete them or edit the link! how do i remove the big ones?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I've edited them so they're just links.


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Really sad story, and looking at the pictures makes it a lot worse. Any chance of getting the name of the tuner, as it's clear they are not disputing this.


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

thats better!, cant believe the bits of tubing and crap in the first lot of pics! and from a tuner!!talk about cutting corners.
sometimes it is always best having a go yourself, if you see something that doesnt look quite right you can always fix it, also if something does happen, you have a better idea of what the problem could be.
good luck with sorting it all out and keep pestering them for compensation or money back. if all else fails, make up a new user name of the forums and tell the whole world of you problems with them!


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Bttt.

Just a quick update, should be ordering all the parts for the engine this week!!!

I was at a Skylineowners.co.uk meet yesterday and forgot hw much i miss the skyline!

bought some gauges and hope to get the haltech dash for good mesure! 

Also got some anchors: KAD 6 pots to go under 17" wheels so it will stop as well as it will go! (eventually)

I only just relised that thats not a complete year that its been off the road! 

On the legal front im about to speak to a solisitor about taking the tuner in question to court... see what happens...

being sent offshore in the next few days so that should provide a few more pennies to fund the build...

Sean


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

I know the feeling.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

onwards and upwards


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

yeah i'm getting quite excited about it, all these new bits arriving its just turning in to a MEGA expensive christmas! (without the snow or decorated Tree…) lol


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

that cracked damper is frightening - far less damage will make the damper go way out of balance, and do terrible things to your oil pump.

my current engine builder keeps finding things in my engine that aren't right. True, it was running, but I don't think it would have lasted much longer given the shoddy clearances everywhere. I'm very happy with who I'm working with now - he's big into showing and if I can't make it down to the shop, he emails me macro pics of what's been done. Very meticulous.

The crappy running is in the tune. What ECU are you using? Sards are hard to dial in - tuning them by the book never works with them, they need to be setup with a wideband, fuel pressure gauge, and patience. You must have been running astonishingly rich - those combustion chambers are more burnt with carbon than my wife's cooking  If I had to guess, I'd say your injector trims are way out, or the fuel map was done without considering fuel pressure. Either way, it was obviously done without a wideband...or by someone who feels that 10.5:1 is as lean as he'll go!!

It took me a couple months to do my first real map for my car, but in the end it was worth it - very few people around here who even know how to work a Power FC. But you've got good tuners - build your engine yourself so you know its right, then get someone who truly knows what they're doing to tune the ECU. Then you'll finally be at 550 and responsive


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Alright, yeah its a Haltech E11V2 and sards. at IDLE it was running 9:1AFR

yeah the dampener was glued in place, so thats another thing to be done.

Being sent offshore today so i'll be out of contact for a bit.


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

wow, that balancer is bad! I've seen plenty of chipped 26 balancers from people using the 3 or 3 prong balancer pullers to get them off, but I've never seen one like that! and yes if it fllew off or apart at hight reves the consequences would be bad. very bad. image it breaking on the dyno at 8,000rpm with someone leaning over the engine baty listening for detonation...


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

yeah, well it cracking in half was my fault (as it was scrap anyway) but the chip out of it looks like it was chipped then glued back in place. I dont know when that was done however i noticed it straight away, and more to the point the tuner should have noticed it when he changed the timing belt as it would have been off.

noy good anyways, ATI dampener will be ordered but its another £250 that i could do with not spending but do it once do it right...


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

*Parts are all here (almost!)*

Hello All,

a little update...

all the parts for the engine minus the crank pulley and the head studs (as ive only ordered them today)

so the engine is ready for the engine shop:









and the parts have all arrived...









and that is only the parts that are in boxes!!!! there are 3 very large shelves in the garage FULL of parts! Plus all the interior including the dash has been removed… I’m thinking about changing to an electronic dash so it has everything on it. Then just run that and a boost gauge and an anolouge AFR gauge (so all I’d have to buy is the dash…) not sure yet, probably going to get it running then mess with it then!

in the last few weels i got some KAD 6 pots, and innovate AFR kit also…

and ive spoken to a guy about mapping it...

The engine is probably going to go to an engine shop in edinburgh that apparatly do it (speeking to the guy tomorrow) or Agra in dundee (but ive heard a few things in the last could of months that wave made me think about it and then another guy swearing by them... oh the joys!)


I bought one of the torque control valves too, not sure if it will work but its worth a go plus been looking in to some of those air swirling devices looking at some information a guy at work did for them it seems like a bit of a gimmick… so probably going to get some probably 3 and map the car, power run it, put them in tweak if necessary and do it again and actually see if it makes a difference… anything for a little more low down torque I suppose!

Cheers

Sean


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

After reading this thread  





Great news fella, good to see your car coming back together, hope to be reading about 1/4 mile runs, track days and all the good stuff soon.

Let the good times roll :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 














Smokey


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

ah i think that is a little off!!

one step at a time....


oh infact on second thoughts maybe not...

can anyone spot why???

http://www.hiclone.co.uk/OTHER VEHICLES.html


you wont get it if your not local... i would doubt...


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

Such a sad thread, sorry to read about your troubles.

You should name and shame the person, I cant say name and shame the 'tuner' because he obviously doesnt fit that bill. I hope you take him for everything hes got, not only has he destroyed your car but hes wasted time and caused you a massive amount of stress. 

It just winds me up that people even consider touching the skyline, without experience. It may cost more to send it to a shop like Abbey but this thread is proof that its not worth the hassle of trusting a local "tuner" which is a total shame because there are people out there with skill and automotive passion who would do a good job.

I truly hope things come together soon and you end up with the 550hp responsive skyline you undoubtedly deserve.

Alex


Sorry for ranting!!


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Moosie said:


> (Signed up from another forum, hi btw!)
> 
> Could only be Japerformance, bunch of useless *£&$s




Hey, thanks for reading it!

unfortunatly i cannot name as shame as such as it could invalidate my legal case... 

woops I’ve quoted the wrong message.

the tuner was in contact only after someone had directed him to this page. I'm thinking about posting our conversation (both sides of it) for public appraisal...

spoke to the engine builder Engine Services Edinburgh on recommendation from a few people, the engine goes there first thing on Saturday for 3-4 weeks. By then I should have had tme to sort the shell and start working through the electrics and doing the suspensions parts. I’m going to speak to Driftworks and get a full kit. (my friend st installed one and it bade the car so so so much better (and it is now for sale see for sale section plug plug plug))lol

also I read an thread post last night it made me laugh…
Rolling Road Mapping? - Skyline Owners Forum
viva la resistance!

Sean


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

hey sean i met you at that meet in bramar glad to see your getting it back together slowly 

it will be back on the road before you no it mate 

mines is down getting an engine rebuild at the moment 

so should be good im using agra for the machine work on the block and on the head


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

nice...

All driftworks parts ordered. Spoke to the tuner earlier in the week then going for 8.5:1CR, The block was bored on monday, ready for the new pistons. The engine builder is on the case should be back in 3 ish weeks with all the new parts. i have everything internal now just need to figure out the IACV, Oil system (ive removed the oil to water cooler) and the fuel lines.

This is really starting to get silly... contemplating not putting most of the interior back in... lol watch this space!!!!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

go for it 

they are so much more fun, raw-er, more nimble with bugger all weight!


----------



## Ross9 (Apr 16, 2008)

would have to agree there having been in Adam's GTR, theres just that bit more "this is fun" factor when it's all bare and you can hear everything working. 

same with all cars really, once they start missing a lot of interior bits they start to "feel" light, even just pottling along, was the case with my old Rover when I stripped it and lost 130kg (down to 1050kg), felt very wierd to start with but also fun lol.

Ross


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

yeah exactly what i was thinking too lol.

ive already removed all the hicas, abs and pretty much everything that is on the car at the moment... just not taken out the hole saw yet... lmao... i would need a full cage is i were to do that and i really dont want the hastle at the moment...

adam any idea what your car weights?


----------



## Ross9 (Apr 16, 2008)

sure Adam will clarify but IIRC he posted on his track forum that it was down into the mid 1300kgs/ 1350ish?? dont remember what it actually was.

I never got the hole saw out either, but it was Adam who said I should put "speed holes" in the rover lol.

Ross


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

i thought that was Rover shop talk for rust?


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

lol only messin.

Power at Flywheel (BHP) : 600 
Weight without Driver (KG) : 1350 
Power to Weight Ratio (BHP Per Ton) : 451.58 
0 - 60 (Secs) : 2.84 
0 - 100 (Secs) : 6.57 
60 - 100 (Secs) : 3.73 
Quarter Mile (Secs) : 11.24 
Terminal Speed (MPH) : 130.79 
Drag Strip Quarter Mile (Secs) : 10.84 
Drag Strip Terminal Speed (MPH) : 135.36 


that would be nice...


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

we to are aiming for 550-600bhp, but to be honest to 'baby' 400bhp isnt slow at the moment as is keeping its own amongst higher power skylines in TimeAttack.

We had it weighed at 1360kg, thats with a bit of petrol. Not 1/4tank, but not in the red.











We still have full electric door/mirrors, all glass etc. We have changed our plan slightly and will prob shave another 50-100kg off before upping the power again 

I want sub 1300kg

We only have functional 'speed holes' for now. They get air to FMIC and oil cooler. We havent started on hacking up metal work.... yet....












oh, we still have the HICAS to remove too


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

nice that would do me... it is supposed to be a "road car" afterall!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

ours is taxed, tested and insured  a road car..... that doest really see the road much LOL


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Hello Everyone!

I thought i'd update you with my progress but dont want to be updating lots of sites so
i have been keeping a log another site the link is here:

Welcome to EastsideVW :: View topic - CAUTION :- Non-VAG Related Content.

Cheers

Sean


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

getting there!


----------

